# Timberwolf Organics dog food?



## LeafNF33 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hey guys! I'm considering purchasing "Timberwolf Organics" dog food but haven't heard much about it. The ingredients look yummy  nd it seems like a good quality food. Anyone have any experience feeding it, or have any opinions on it? If it means anything, I have a 1 year old 70lb lab/pit mix, he's fairly active; we walk and/or do off leash activities outdoors daily for at least 1 hour, and if the weather is nice then we will run a couple of miles. 
The other food I had in mind to feed him is Wellness Core, but I've already head plenty of good reviews on that food . Timberwolf Organics would be cheaper (where I live) to feed him and that is why I'd like some info about it. Thanks everyone! 

This is the particular formula I'm most interested in:

Ocean Blue Platinum Formula 
Herring, Salmon, Spray Dried Salmon, Chick Peas, Ocean Fish, Spray Dried Whiteﬁsh, Sweet Potatoes, Olive Oil, Salmon Oil, Dried Organic Kelp, Dried Saccharomyces Cerevisiae, Herring Oil, Dehydrated Alfalfa Meal, Thyme, Anise Seed, Fenugreek, Garlic, Ginger, Mango, Blueberries, Cranberries, Whole Carrots, Dried Celery, Dried Parsley, Dried Lettuce, Dried Watercress, Dried Spinach, Lecithin, Choline Chloride, Minerals: [Zinc Amino Acid Complex, Iron Amino Acid Complex, Manganese Amino Acid Complex, Calcium Pantothenate, Potassium Iodide, Sodium Selenite], Vitamins: [Vitamin E Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Vitamin A Acetate, Niacin (A Source Of Vitamin B3), Vitamin D3 Supplement, Riboﬂavin (A Source Of Vitamin B2), Folic Acid, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (A Source Of Vitamin B6), Thiamine Hydrochloride (A Source Of Vitamin B1), Biotin (A Source Of Vitamin B7), Citric Acid (A Source Of Vitamin C), Mixed Tocopherols (A Source Of Vitamin E and A Natural Preservative)], Prebiotics: [Chicory Root (Inulin)], Probiotics: [Dried Lactobacillus Acidophilus Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Casei Fermentation Product, Dried Lactobacillus Lactis Fermentation Product, Dried Bacillus Subtillus Fermentation Product], Papain, Yucca Schidigera Extract, Beta-Carotene, Fructooligosaccharides, Taurine, L-Carnitine, DL-Methionine, Lemon Juice, Rosemary Extract (A Natural Preservative).

Crude Protein: min. 34% Crude Fat: min. 16% Crude Fiber: max. 3% Moisture: max. 9% Calcium: 1.75% Phosphorous: 0.90%

Copper: 16 mg/kg Vitamin A: 22,000 IU/kg Vitamin D: 1,400 IU/kg Vitamin E: 160 IU/kg *Omega-6 Fatty Acids: 3.40% *Omega-3 Fatty Acids: 1.30%


----------



## riddick4811 (Nov 2, 2011)

I tried Timberwolf, but is was like 10 yrs ago. So I'm sure the formulas have changed. When I could get the food and it was fresh, the dogs liked it and did well on it. Problem I had was I ordered the food straight from the company which was literally down the road from me at the time in Dundee, FL. I know they had food made else where, but anyways, they were close by. Customer service sucked- by phone or email. Food arrived molded on 2 occasions and for the price it cost, there was no excuse for this. Food was constantly unavailable as well or only available in small bags. So I quit feeding it and haven't ever considered it again.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

Our dogs did very well on their grain inclusive food, although it was never easy to find. After being reassured over and over from them that they were keeping the grain inclusive food, they didn't. They introduced a whole new line of grain free. And for months all their food was unavailable. My experience with them has left me bitter to say the least. Be prepared for spotty availability and questionable responses.

This was about a year and a half ago I believe.


----------



## PDXdogmom (Jun 30, 2010)

About five years ago I fed one of their grain-free formulas for a couple of months and my dogs seemed to do well on it. Then, there started to be production problems . . . think the troubled Chenango Valley manufacturer was making it for them then. I could never get any answers from their customer service. I live in a city with dozens and dozens of pet food stores and the few that used to carry Timberwolf no longer do.


----------



## InkedMarie (Sep 9, 2011)

Like Riddick, I fed it years ago. The dogs I had then did fine on it; I stopped it only because, at the time, Timberwolf had trouble keeping up with production.


----------



## monster'sdad (Jul 29, 2012)

just a marketing company, no real experience with dogs, stay away.....


----------



## Shamrockmommy (Sep 10, 2009)

I fed it about 10 yrs ago and had the same inconsistency in foods, customer service was terrible and the food made my dogs' pee smell like cat pee. I haven't given it another thought since, although initially I was very excited about it.


----------



## DDBsR4Me (Jan 23, 2012)

I "fed" it about 7 years ago. I don't remember what formula. My dogs really like it, but I wasn't too keen at the time of ordering my dogfood online. We only went through a few bags. 

To me it is just more convenient to drive to the pet food store than have to rely on a company to get my dog food to me on time. Not that I had any problems with the company, I was just too worried that something would happen to my order and I'd be out of dog food before my shipment came.


----------



## Unosmom (May 3, 2009)

we also tried it few years ago, but it seems like the quality has declined and they raised prices. Plus it's not available anywhere locally and theres only couple places that sell it online.


----------

